# Do Any of You Like Drinkable Yogurt?



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

How many of you tried and like this kind of yogurt? 

For years, I used to eat the kind that requires the use of a spoon. Then one day, I decided to try it. I would get a few containers of it a week.

Over time, I began to like it, and then one day, I decided to try the stuff from Yoplait. Now today, I absolutely LOVE it and I can't seem to get enough of it!! I buy at least 2 dozens or more of the stuff when I shop for groceries!!

I found it to be very tasty and delicious and invigorating!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

Corey, I keep a supply of both kinds of yogurt on hand. I take the drinkable ones to work with me for a mid morning pick-me-up or if I'm running late to work I have one for breakfast. I love convenience & taste of them.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

I may go back to eating the spoonable type, but for now, I'm hook on THIS type. It's great!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

I like the variety of flavors & textures avalable in the spoonable type. It is easy to get hooked on the drinkable kind though!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

My favotite drinkable flavors are peach and strawberry-banana. But I love peach the most!!

When I was buying the spoonable yogurt, I also ate nothing but the peach flavor as well.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2007)

i had one the other day, and thought it was kinda sweet.

reading the label revealed 56 grams of sugar!!!!

i'd rather have a chocolate bar.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, some of them ARE really sweet.

But I can't really complain, since I'm a Type 2 diabetic because I need the sugar to keep the glucose level stable.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 6, 2007)

We have always had yougurt you can drink its called Kefir you can get it at the health food store I dont know if the stuff they are selling now in  grocery stores is the same doesn't sound like it.Kefir is delicious in all kinds of fruit flavors.Its great to sip after a bad bout of stomach flu.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

Peach is my favorite also, along with the mixed berry ones. In spoonable yogurt though, I prefer vanilla.

Bucky, come to work with me one day, I need all the sugar I can get...plus it helps keep me sweet!  I do agree though that the sugar content is high for such a small amount.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

I also like the spoonable vanilla. Can't seem to find it in the drinkable format though.

But Yoplait has been my favorite in both forms, followed by Stoneyfield. Then there's also Frusion by Dannon, I think.


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

Too much sugar for me to justify it.  I have a really sweet tooth, and for different reasons but similar too Corey, have to be careful where sugar is concerned: the more I get the more I want, then the more my body thinks it needs.  When I have sugar I want to really need it to make the food work: eg cake, choc, icecream.  Yogurt works as yogurt for me.  I make a yogurt drink very occasionally though (not too often because of the sugar in the orange juice I use, and the honey!) but it is plain live yogurt, a teaspoon of honey, a banana, and a splash of orange juice all whizzed together...but you have to drink it then and there....no sitting around for that type of mixture!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

My nutritionist once told me that when you eat, especially dinner, you can do a tradeoff. Eat a little bit more sugar in your desert or eat a little bit more starch.

This way, you're not getting too much of one thing. Starch turns to sugar in the body anyway.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 6, 2007)

I guess being from an Indian origin drinkable yogurt is something we grew up with.  The ones sold in super markets here are bit too sweet and pungent (full of essences) for me.  I like to make my own.  Some of the ones I listed below may be weird to many of the readers but is perfectly normal for an Indian household  

Here are some concoctions that we make at home

Mango and Yogurt with some sugar 
Rose Syrup and Yogurt (the syrup has sugar so have to be careful while adding any sugar)
Plain yogurt, Mint leaves, black pepper, pinch of salt, few tbsps of sugar and pinch of cumin (Sweet and savory, goes really well with a chicken biryani)
Plain yogurt with a pinch of cardamom powder and sugar to your taste along with some milk all blended together
Yogurt blended with sugar and milk and then add grated or finely chopped fruit (you eat with a spoon but it's not thick, it's almost like a smoothie with freshly grated and chopped fruits (fruits that go well are peeled and grated apples, diced oranges and halved grapes)


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh, the plain yogurt with milk and cardomom sounds delicious, THAT I will be trying, probably tomorrow breakfast thank you!


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 6, 2007)

Dairy is the devil!  That being said, I supplement calcium.  I do eat cottage cheese, though.


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

Why don't you like dairy products eatsOats?


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 6, 2007)

lulu:  the lactose (milk sugar).  For fat-loss and digestive reasons.


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

I feel really well (digestively) when I drink a fair quantity of skimmed milk, I often have it for breakfast: is this inhibiting my weight loss?  Where can I find info on this?


----------



## Poutine (Mar 6, 2007)

eatsOats said:
			
		

> lulu:  the lactose (milk sugar).  For fat-loss and digestive reasons.


 yogurt (with active bacterias / probiotics) are very good for your digestive system - there have been studies that introducing small amounts of yogurt into your diet may help your body to digest the lactose 
And there are lots of studies showing yogurt helps with weight loss

I make sure that I eat yogurt everyday (and read the container to make sure that it contains active bacterial cultures) 
I have stopped buying the flavoured yogurts because of all the refined sugars and flavourings, I buy plain (not vanilla) yogurt and add my own fruit to it
I blended a can of peaches (homemade) with some yogurt to make my own fruit added yogurt - yes it is full of sugar but at least I know how much sugar (and not all sugars are used up the same) and what chemicals were added)  I love this blended yogurt on my cereal in the morning 

I have not tried the yogurt drinks but I don't think that I would like drinking something that thick and again I don't like all the sugar


----------



## Poutine (Mar 6, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> I feel really well (digestively) when I drink a fair quantity of skimmed milk, I often have it for breakfast: is this inhibiting my weight loss?  Where can I find info on this?


Low fat dairy is very good for you and some studies show that it can help you shed pounds 
Some studies say that low fat dairy does not promote weight loss but none that I have found said that low fat dairy would make you gain weight (when consumed in "normal" amounts)
*Low-fat dairy enhances weight loss in diabetics*

*Including Fat-Free Yogurt in Weight Loss Efforts May Trim Tummies Faster

MayoClinic on milk and weight loss*


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 6, 2007)

Poutine: my statement was in regards to lactose in general -- not yogurt.  I agree that the probiotics in yogurt are good for your digestive system.  I supplement that bacteria in pill form.  As for studies showing that yogurt helps with weight loss, consider this:  a LACK of calcium inhibits weight loss.  My point being that if you are getting enough calcium then I do not believe eating yogurt will help you lose weight.

The bottom line here, IMHO, is sugar.  The less sugars you can consume = the less spikes in your blood sugar levels = less insulin release = less stored fat.  Honestly, I think the dairy industry funds these studies that say eating their products will help you lose weight.


----------



## Poutine (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with the sugar obviously from the way I have babbled on about it 
the natural sugars in yogurt (not all that garbage that is added with the flavourings) and the protein in yogurt help maintain an even energy level and the calcium in dairy products is great too - that being said I don't think any food group should be over done

I like getting as much of my nutrition naturally (not in pill form) as possible  It is great that you are making sure that your systems stays bacterially balanced

every body is different and there are lots of different ways to get all the good stuff your body needs


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 6, 2007)

Speaking of Yogurt. I think I have told you guys a number of times how I love rhubarb, well, I found a STRAWBERRY RHUBARB PIE yogurt. The brand is called AE, made by Anderson Erickson. OMIGOSH. What a treat.


----------



## velochic (Mar 8, 2007)

A favorite here.  Dh is from Turkey.  We'd never drink anything sweetly flavored.  Those sweet smoothies are an American invention.

Plain yogurt with salt and water.  It's called Ayran in Turkish.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Salt in yogurt? Yuck!!

I never heard of that flavor rhubarb in yogurt before.


----------



## lulu (Mar 8, 2007)

I often use yogurt in savoury sauces and that is far from "Yuck" so I would certainly try that one velochic.  

Rhubarb yog is delicious, but I love rhubarb anything....problem for me again is sugar content.  *sigh*  I save it for the fruit, which I do sometimes spoon into plain yogurt.  I really could eat rhubarb every day though its season if I let myself.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 8, 2007)

Corey nothing yucky about salt in yogurt.  I think it's a cultural thing.  A lot of cultures don't like a lot of sugar loaded drinks.  

I had also indicated in my response earlier that Indians make a yogurt drink that's savory.  I add a tiny bit of sugar to it but most people I know don't.  It's basically plain yogurt blended with salt, freshly roasted and powdered cumin and black pepper and some mint and even cilantro.  It's all blended and served as a condiment to rich dishes like a biryani (it's an Indian version of a Spanish Paella). 

We also make two types of soup using yogurt and they are totally savory and healthy and very good.  Again good for our palates but perhaps not for the western palate.  Kadhi which is basically a comfort food for most Indians is made with a ton of yogurt, some chick pea flour, water, spices and finished with a sizzle of fresh garlic, minced green chili's, fenugreek, cumin, brown mustard and curry leaves.  Garnished with cilantro and it makes us warm on a cold midwestern wintery evening.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Mar 8, 2007)

I enjoy them both, nothing exotic, just Dannon. Occasionally I'll throw a container in the blender with fruit and milk/soy milk to make a smoothie. Actually a must have right now as I'm on antibiotics and I have to maintain....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 8, 2007)

OK!This is the last time I try to tell you about Kefir.Read on people.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Kefir*
www.*kefir*.net


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*kefir*

Here's the deal on kefir.  It's a soured milk that is made with a culture that grows easily at room temperature, 60-75,  not like yogurt which needs to be 100-110 to develop.  It comes from Eastern Europe and Russia as well as probably other places.  Its use was , as with other fermented dairy products, done because of lack of refrigeration.  You can get a powder starter online but the authentic way is to have some kefir "grains" which are evidently what gets the fermenting going.  You strain these out each time you make a batch and use it for a starter again.  
I have some of that powder starter but I WANT some of the grains.  One place on line said she gave them away to folks who wanted them, and that there was one place in North America, on line that sold it, but everytime I try to get on that site, it said it's not available.  
I'm sure if I got to an ethnic food store from eastern Europe, I might find it, but I live out in the boonies.  If anyone can put me in touch with someone who has some grains, or knows a source, please inform us.  
Anyway, kefir is much easier to keep going than yogurt, and so delicious, just plain.  I'm guessing because of the temperature of the culturing, it's not acidophilus that's the active bacteria.


----------



## middie (Jul 23, 2008)

I like both the spoonable and the drinkable yogurt.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 23, 2008)

corey, not sure why you consume sugar as a balance in your blood sugar. 

yogurt has enough natural sugar as it is, especially with added fruit. i try to eliminate sugar and most carbs. from my diet. 

i also have type 2 diabetes . everything i have read, says to cut way back on carbs unless they are complex one. body does turn them to sugar. 

did doctor tell you to do this. my diabetes is managed by a case worker just for it alone. they tell me the same thing, to reduce intake. 

babe


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 14, 2008)

when i buy yogurt i like to put it in the freezer until frozen, then take out and eat with a spoon. hmmm, yummy.


----------

